# Kitten's RP Settings - A Brand New World



## KittenAdmin (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello!

I like to write up settings that other Role Players can use as a template in either creating their own RP setting, or can just use it in it's entirety. If all goes well I'll keep posting them, but this is first of many. If you have questions feel free to ask, these questions can help flesh out the story and descriptions a bit more beyond the scope that I initially thought of. 

Time Period: Modern
Races Involved: Anthros/Humans
Geography: Earth
History:

This is an Earth with an alternate timeline that includes anthropomorphic races and humans. Humans came first, and were considered the first sentient race. It is said during the era of the Roman Empire, they discovered the first animals beginning to show human traits deep in the heart of the Black Forest, living among the local barbarians. As they conquered land far and wide these creatures became more and more common, it is fairly unknown where they initially came from. Some said it was the result of the gods mating with animals, but as the modern era approached, it was determined that small sects of pagan humans existed all across the world and somehow bred with the animals they worshiped, eventually, their entire people becoming them.

Throughout time, there have been more stories of humans taking advantage and enslaving anthros than ones of them living in harmony. During the middle ages, peasants were given anthro workers to perform tasks that a normal human might have problems with. They were conscripted into armies and trained into weapons of war to destroy enemy kingdoms. The Black Death was heavily blamed on them, as the poor conditions the humans kept their anthro underlings lead to infestations of fleas and mites - carriers of plague. The Catholic Church lead a 'hunt', thousands of armed zealots taking to the countryside, finding villages of free anthros, and massacring them by the hundreds. The anthros either fought back, and lost, or fled.

As the Dark Ages proceeded, anthros were able to find sanction in Asia, the Middle East, and Africa. Entire empires rose and fell, they became a normal part of life in these parts of the world. During this period, as the European humans raged their wars and championed their religion, ages of enlightment sprung up elsewhere in the world. Anthros began to have their first real chances at society beyond that of clans and tribes.

As Europe entered it's colonization phase, it found that the New World of the Americas held vast wealth, and savages who could be manipulated to exploit that wealth. These 'savages' had also accepted Anthros into their societies, living side by side - fighting wars together against other clans. The Europeans tended to favor the Anthros for their silver mines and sugar farms, as they were far more hardy and died less frequently. 

Industrial Era dawns, the humans become fearful. The Anthros begin having greater and greater access to education, the average anthro stronger, quicker, and sometimes even having the ability of flight, began resentment among those who believe one day, they will take over. The HIS (Human Interest Society) is formed. Members of this group are most of Western Europe, Austrailia, North America, Brazil, and Argentina. They begin the mass deportation of all Anthros, sending them anywhere they could be placed. Central America, Africa, Asia, Indonesia, huge refugee camps and shanty towns form. The educated anthros start schools, erect local governments in these camps, and try to keep them from anarchy and chaos. Famine and disease constantly plague these areas, keeping it very difficult for them to enjoy the same advances the rest of the developed world experiences.

The Modern Era has begun, distrusted and racism is still very prevalent in the world. Liberal human councilmen have been elected to the HIS by a tiny margin, and decide to begin to allow migration of antrhos into HIS member countries. Outrage ensues. Riots ravage cities across all member countries, local authorities are called to control the situation, and after a few months, total peace is restored. 

Current:
The year is 2000.

You are part of this budding world, where racism is rampant and ignorance is everywhere. You can either stage your setting in one of the shanty towns that have been chosen to participate in the pilot migration plan into HIS countries, or you can stage it within the countries themselves.

A large majority of humans distrust anthros. There are some sympathizers, and more open minds who will accept the new arrivals with open arms. But be prepared for the hardships of a segregated world, very few areas allow anthros and humans to mingle. Be prepared for a life of hardship as hecklers calling you animals as you return from work, anthro-only shops are firebombed, and a world that seems entirely against you. Take solace in your small group of immigrants who arrived with you, and your sponsor humans who attempt to integrate you into society. Keep your friends close, and loved ones closer.

The Conservative Party in this universe within the HIS is threatening extreme violence against your kind, and with the council's electorate always changing, it might not take much for their to be a repeat of the Industrial Era.

Character Data to Consider:
Name - 
Race - 
Age - 
Height - 
Weight - 
Skills/Profession - 
Immigrated From - 
Backstory - 

CHARACTER EXAMPLE:
Name - Kyle Dunner
Race - Anthro - Feline
Age - 24
Height - 5'5" 
Weight -  125lbs
Skills/Profession - Programmer 
Immigrated From - St. Petersburg Russia Interment Camp
Backstory - Kyle grew up in a camp, his father was one of a few representatives that lobbied Russia for food and supplies, so he was lucky. Compared to many he was rather privileged, never needing to be cconcerned about when his next meal would be, or if the heaters would turn off in the middle of winter. He self taught himself coding on his father's work computer, though it was fairly dated technology, using mostly command line, he grasped the concepts of building applications fairly easily. His father lost his leadership role when he angered a Russian minister, causing their family to spiral into poverty. They were barely surviving when the announcement was released that several anthros would be chosen to move to London, UK, to participate in a pilot allowing anthros back in to HIS member states. His father did not give him an option, volunteering him, and using what little political affluence he had left to ensure his son got the slot.


----------



## Midnightstallion91 (Jul 29, 2016)

You've put an impressive amount of thought into this setting. Seems like most RP sessions using this as a foundation would have a rather somber start, but you could probably weave a moving tragic romance out of it. Maybe have an anthro-sympathizer among the humans fall for one of the migrant refugees, but struggle with the inevitability of being ostracized from their own community. Could be neat. Anyhow, I'd be interested to see what else you've come up with


----------



## KittenAdmin (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 30, 2016)

NOW THIS IS THE SHIT
I'M COMING IN LIKE A WRECKING BALL
XD
Seriously though, gimme some time and I'll roll myself in


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

This plot is pretty damn awesome! 
I love it! :3


----------



## KittySightless (Aug 9, 2016)

Ooo I love the plot and ideas 
I'd love to get a chance to roleplay this with anyone who's interested.


----------



## Julen (Aug 9, 2016)

KittySightless said:


> Ooo I love the plot and ideas
> I'd love to get a chance to roleplay this with anyone who's interested.


I am! Pm me if you want :3


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 9, 2016)

can i join plz this is the perfect stuff for my comic im makeing


----------



## KittySightless (Aug 9, 2016)

Julen said:


> I am! Pm me if you want :3



Messaged you


----------



## KittySightless (Aug 9, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> can i join plz this is the perfect stuff for my comic im makeing


Would you like to join Julen and I on this roleplay plot??


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 10, 2016)

KittySightless said:


> Would you like to join Julen and I on this roleplay plot??


SURE


----------



## PepperCanz (Aug 11, 2016)

This is very in depth and just generally Amazing!


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

has this actuly started up some where where im missing out


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for the comments everyone! I'll have a few more coming out within the month. Currently in some pretty fast pace training for work so I don't really have time right now. But expect a fantasy setting, and a futuristic setting at the very least.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 11, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> expect a fantasy setting


Given what you've seen from my fursona Jin, you're gonna regret this really bad LOL


----------



## Julen (Aug 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Given what you've seen from my fursona Jin, you're gonna regret this really bad LOL


Jin's gettin' saltieh


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 16, 2016)

The amount of detail and effort you've put into this is amazing dude ^^ Great work. Methinks you'll have to sign me up soon ^^


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 16, 2016)

Sign me up, i already thought of a new backstory for my character to use.


----------

